# SAT in 2005 Altima



## tfrey (May 11, 2004)

I just purchased a 2005 Altima with the Bose sound system & NAV. The head unit has a SAT button but is not part of the purchase. I realize this is a separate purchase/add-on but am curious if anybody has had any experience with this particular module. The dealer is not comfortable doing this install and has never done one, so I'm really not interested in paying their fee to be a guinea pig. I'm fairly technically inclined and have added a lot of after-market items to many vehicles so I am contemplating adding this myself. The parts department said they could order the kit for me so before doing this, I wanted to get a feel for any other experiences people may have had. 
I know how satellite radio works as I've had it in my other vehicles, just looking for any information about adding it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

bump.... anyone?


----------

